# My First Spoon



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

I gave a sneak peek in another thread but thought I'd show it finished. I left a few tool marks to give it character. I'm happy with it. Should have used a 3/8 or 1/4" blade on my bandsaw but did want to fool with changing it back so I roughed it out with the 3/4" blade that was on it.










There was a ton of hand sanding involved on this and I didn't have a clue what I was getting into when I started. I ended up reshaping some of my turning chisels and using them to finish scooping out the bowl part. 
Finished with Boos Block Mystery Oil....



 



 

I have a lot of room for improvement, but I am happy with how it turned out for my first one. My wife has already laid claim to it.

I drew the inspiration to try it from @Twig Man whose spoons I think are always awesome.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 22, 2015)

Very cool! I've got to try that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice looking spoon man! I've made some with power tools but have never gotten the stones to try one by hand, I need to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice spoon- Beautiful wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2015)

Is it Zebrawood?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

Marblewood. Not exactly soft lol.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 22, 2015)

Great looking spoon Kevin . I started one months ago out of dry walnut, maybe I will finish it someday.........didnt realize how much work is involved in spoon making by hand .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

This is the spokeshave I used on the handle and outside the bowl. I'm going to do a thread on it later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2015)

Man that's awesome. I like the curve in the handle. I've done one on the lathe. 
Never tried one by hand. I'm too lazy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 22, 2015)

Very NICE !!! A little trick you may want to try. Take a table spoon and burnish your work before oiling it. Use the back side of the spoon and rub hard over the wood until it shines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

Cool trick John thank you!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Man that's awesome. I like the curve in the handle. I've done one on the lathe.
> Never tried one by hand. I'm too lazy.




I don't see how this could have been done on my lathe, the angle of that curve is too drastic. When the bowl is level the handle exceeds 45 degrees. On you lathe, with *you* behind the chisels, yes I can see it lol. Man that has to sound like the 101st Airborne Huey's choppering in when that handle is spinning though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

Never gave much thought to how much work it would be to make a spoon. Looks really good and looks like a lot of work. I think I will stay away from the spoon smith trade for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow that turned out nice Kevin! That's a hell of a first spoon. I have a hook knife that @ClintW made me, that is primarily for scooping out spoons, but I haven't got around to making one yet, watched some youtube videos of making then though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats on the spoon making Kevin. Looks great. Really like the marblewood. At first I thought it was spalted beech.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice!...hmm now I'm wondering if I can make one...

At first, Iwas wondering if it would be a little silver spoon about 4 inches long with your birthdate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Seriously though...very cool spoon. Nicely done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 23, 2015)

Everything you guys do turns out a WOW !

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice spoon Kevin. I've only made one in a similar fashion and haven't been driven to do another!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff Ford (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice spoon, I like the design


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 29, 2016)

Great spoon, thanks for showing the various steps in roughing out etc. It looks like one of those " what have I gotten into " projects.


----------



## F.W.von (Apr 16, 2016)

Some forest witch will need that spoon for making a sleepwalker stew.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice spoon! That is a true nerve calming project


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 21, 2016)

Very nice, Kevin!


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 21, 2016)

Kevin's cartoon debut:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

